# Dropbox suppression fichiers



## nilbleu (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai une question qui pourra paraître bête mais je voudrais supprimer des fichiers partagés de mon compte Dropbox pour gagner de l'espace mais que ces fichiers supprimés de mon compte restent présents chez les autres?
J'ai plusieurs types de dossiers certains dont je suis propriétaire et d'autres non. 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse simple ou je ne comprends pas clairement, si qqun peut me dire, merci d'avance !


----------



## Eric2590 (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Il faut je pense que chacun enregistre sur son DD les dossiers dont il a besoin et à ce moment la tu pourras supprimer ce qui ne t'intéresse plus.
Sinon, tu peux annuler le partage.
Ces deux principes sont issus uniquement de ma réflexion et ne sont donc pas vérifiés.
@+ !


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Janvier 2013)

Si tu supprimes le partage de certains fichiers ( donc ceux dont toi tu as les droits) si ceux avec qui tu les partagent ne les ont pas rapatriés sur leur ordinateurs ils ne pourront plus y accéder.

Et vice-verca ...


----------



## nilbleu (21 Janvier 2013)

Merci de vos réponses.
En gros si je ne veux rien demander à personne: il me suffit de copier le dossier sur mon DD si besoin et dans les options du dossier de Dropbox web  "quitter le dossier", je libère de la place pour moi et les autres le conserveront l'intégralité du dossier que j'aurais quitté?  c'est bien ça?


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Janvier 2013)

Euh!!!! on dit pas la même chose là. Un dossier partager de la dropbox tout le monde peut le copier sur son DD. Par contre si tu supprimes celui-ci de la dropbox il sera supprimer pour tout le monde, à moins que chaque personne en ait fait une copie pour soi sur leur ordi respectif.


----------



## nilbleu (21 Janvier 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Euh!!!! on dit pas la même chose là. Un dossier partager de la dropbox tout le monde peut le copier sur son DD. Par contre si tu supprimes celui-ci de la dropbox il sera supprimer pour tout le monde, à moins que chaque personne en ait fait une copie pour soi sur leur ordi respectif.



Quand je clique option "dossier partagé/quitter" d'un dossier dont je ne suis pas propriétaire, un message me dit: 

"Quitter le dossier partagé « Vi.... »

Si vous changez davis, il vous sera nécessaire dêtre réinvité à ce dossier partagé.

Je veux quand même conserver ma copie de ces fichiers."( bouton à activer ou non)

Dans ce message je comprends que "quitter le dossier" n'est pas le supprimer...? en gros je prends mes clics et mes clacs et laisse le dossier aux autres mais.... restera t'il présent sur mon Dropbox avec ses gros octets qui prennent plein de place inutile maintenant...? 
Je précise que ce partage concerne beaucoup de participants (équipe de tournage et le tournage est fini) c'est un peu délicat de demander à tous de faire le ménage.


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Janvier 2013)

ET bien si tu quitte le partage tu 'y auras plus accès...  l'avenir sauf si tu as recopier ce dossier sur ton ordi.


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Janvier 2013)

salut !

Tu dois d'abord enregistrer le dossier en question sur ton disque dur, puis ensuite le quitter.

Tu l'auras sur ton ordinateur, mais plus dans Dropbox. En revanche, les autres utilisateurs pourront toujours y accéder.

Pour les dossiers pour lesquels tu es propriétaire, il faut d'abord que tu donnes les droits "propriétaires" à quelqu'un pour ensuite pouvoir le quitter sans bloquer tout le monde.

Bon courage


----------



## nilbleu (22 Janvier 2013)

merci, je vais opérer et si je reviens c'est que j'ai m..


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Janvier 2013)

Oui... ou sinon, tu peux aussi revenir pour nous dire que ça a fonctionné, que tu es contents et que tu nous remercie de t'avoir accordé un peu de notre temps


----------



## nilbleu (22 Janvier 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui... ou sinon, tu peux aussi revenir pour nous dire que ça a fonctionné, que tu es contents et que tu nous remercie de t'avoir accordé un peu de notre temps




Oui c'était mon intention et tu as pu constaté que je n'ai pas manqué de le faire à vos réponses


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Janvier 2013)

nilbleu a dit:


> Oui c'était mon intention et tu as pu constaté que je n'ai pas manqué de le faire à vos réponses


----------



## nilbleu (22 Janvier 2013)

nilbleu a dit:


> Oui c'était mon intention et tu as pu constater que je n'ai pas manqué de le faire à vos réponses



constateR...pas é


----------

